# Transferring visa to new company



## madge2912

Hi

I have been working for a company for 2 months & I have been offered a better job in the same line of work.

How does visa transfer work & what happens if my employer won't give a NOC?

Any help would be appreciated

Madge2912


----------



## stewart

madge2912 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been working for a company for 2 months & I have been offered a better job in the same line of work.
> 
> How does visa transfer work & what happens if my employer won't give a NOC?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Madge2912


If you can not get an NOC you have a problem.
Apart from that your new employer arranges the rest.
I beleive if you can not get an NOC you can leave the country and then come back and start afresh, but not totally sure on that, people like Elphaba will give you more advise.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you do not receive a NOC then my understanding is that you will automatically have a 6 month ban placed on you. Maybe someone will jump in but this was my impression.


----------



## madge2912

Thanks guys, yeah I think it is going to be a problem getting a NOC as will be the competition Thanks


----------



## wandabug

my husband left his job in car sales after 4 months to over to another company, his employer was very understanding but even with an NOC he got a 12 month ban because he left within the first 12 months of his contract.


----------



## madge2912

So if I leave within 12 months I could get a ban anyway


----------



## katiepotato

If you are on an unlimited contract, then yes, you will get an automatic labour ban for leaving before completing two years' service. This is applied by the Ministry of Labour, not your company. However, it is possible to pay a fine and have the ban lifted. Your new employer would be able to do this for you. They won't know how much the fine is going to be until they submit your visa application, but it's likely to be AED5-10k. 

If your new company is in a Free Zone, the labour ban is not an issue because Free Zone companies only work with Immigration, not the Ministry of Labour. 

Suggest you talk to the HR department with your new employer and find out what they can do to help. If they have a good PRO they may find he can get the fine reduced. 

Good luck


----------



## madge2912

Thank you so much for all the information.

One thing I didn't mention was that my wages have been paid late on both occasions since I started, the first time by 2 weeks & the second by a week. Do you think this will make a difference if I bring this up.

Thanks
Madge


----------



## Yoga girl

madge2912 said:


> So if I leave within 12 months I could get a ban anyway


With the new MoL legislations you get a 6month ban automatically unless you have worked for the full 3 year term of your visa with your employer. However, this is just another way to get money into the coffers of the MoL as a "fine" of aed 5000 will lift the ban in a week. I recently moved to my current job and this is what happened.


----------



## katiepotato

madge2912 said:


> Thank you so much for all the information.
> 
> One thing I didn't mention was that my wages have been paid late on both occasions since I started, the first time by 2 weeks & the second by a week. Do you think this will make a difference if I bring this up.
> 
> Thanks
> Madge


I think you can raise a complaint with the Ministry of Labour (MOL) for late payment of salary - but if your aim is to leave your employer on the best possible terms (or persaude them to give an NOC) this might not be the best way to go about it. Also, the action that MOL can take is limited if you have now received the money.


----------



## Sumair

First of all it depends on your qualification i am quoting the exact procedure to be followed by your new employer:

The new employer should get permission from previous employer to apply for transfer of sponsorship of a worker associated in his firm *( means NOC) *, after getting an approval from the Ministry of Labour *( Department will check whether you alraedy have ban or likes)*

•	The worker must have spent a specified period in the service of the original sponsor prior to his transfer. This period will be calculated from the date the labour card is issued or renewed, and will be as follows for all categories:
-	One year for holders of Masters and PhD degrees. They are allowed to transfer their sponsorship for unlimited number of times. 
-	At least two years for holders of Bachelors degree or its equivalent. They are allowed to change their sponsorship twice during their stay in the country. However, they may be exempted from the condition of service period upon payment of a fee at AED 3,000 and provided they have spent at least one year with the original employer. 
-	At least three years for other categories with lower qualifications, who are allowed to transfer their sponsorship only once during their tenure in the country. They may also be exempted from the condition of service period upon payment of a fee at AED 3,000 and provided they have spent at least one year with the original employer. 

•	The 1 year clause can be exempted based on the following conditions
-	The approval from the current sponsor
-	The minimum qualification should be a high school certificate 
-	The following fees should be paid :
	transfer of sponsorship approval fees 
	The fees for the exemption of the service period (3000 AED)
	500 AED for each month to complete the one year service period 



Remarks:

-You can transfer your sponsorship provided your existing company issue NOC.
-You need to pay huge sum of money provided your new company can afford.


Best of Luck!






madge2912 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been working for a company for 2 months & I have been offered a better job in the same line of work.
> 
> How does visa transfer work & what happens if my employer won't give a NOC?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Madge2912


----------



## Elphaba

Sumair

If you must cut & paste huge amounts of information, please quote your source so we can establish veracity.

-


----------



## Sumair

sorry for that , yes I must quote the reference I apologize.

source " Procedure Manual For Ministry of Labour United Arab Emirates Ver 2.6 B"



Thanks




Elphaba said:


> Sumair
> 
> If you must cut & paste huge amounts of information, please quote your source so we can establish veracity.
> 
> -


----------



## madge2912

Ok Status update...... I have been told by my employer today that I am able to get an NOC & have been told by my new employer that they will transfer my visa to them.

This is the first time I have posted anything and I am so grateful for all the advice I have received. Thank you so much guys you have really given me plenty of great information.

Will give u more updates as I get them.....again thank you


----------

